
Guantanamo Prisoner Diary: “We're Gonna Teach You About Great American Sex” - teamhappy
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/excerpts-from-guantanamo-diary-of-mohamedou-ould-slahi-a-1013724.html
======
mladenkovacevic
Well that's one way to get results, I guess.

Get a long list of possible suspects, then torture them one by one forcing
them to implicate the other people on the list even if they've never met them.
Then package the whole thing up as plausible evidence and deliver to legal.
The soldiers must get some kind of torture training out of it too for the next
time these kinds of "services" are needed.

~~~
sago
This is the textbook way to empower yourself using a moral panic.

It worked in the Salem witch trials, where vast satanic conspiracies were
uncovered as individuals were forced to implicate others. It worked in the
McCarthy hearings of the 1950s, which uncovered a vast communist infiltration
through society. Each time, the victims admit their guilt, and our savior and
protector gets to show just how crucial their actions were, and how the ends
_clearly_ justified the means.

------
jqm
If even a little bit of this is true, it is absolutely appalling. People
involved in this activity need to be brought to justice. I don't care what the
motive for said behavior is.

~~~
danielschonfeld
Because the intersection of justice, law and government have obviously proven
to be so fruitful. Right?

~~~
jqm
What is the alternative? Leave criminals alone to continue their crimes? Give
them medals maybe even?

------
justme_123
Guantanamo, CIA, drones, etc. - USA has become the most disgusting,
hypocritical country on the planet.

~~~
debacle
Become when? I don't mean to sound crass, but the US has been owned by private
interests for a very long time. It has done despicable things for a very long
time. There has never been some golden age of American freedom and
enlightenment. To assume so is the greatest problem for America today - there
is some strange belief that there used to be these "good old days" that never
really happened. We have been assholes since the early 1800s and we've been
the top shit dog on campus since the 1940s.

I don't really know if there's such a great difference between what we did to
the Native Americans or Africans or Latin Americans. The only difference
between then in now is force projection and the lack of pretense.

